# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  USENIX SECURITY SYMPOSIUM

## phantasm

سیزدهمین کنفرانس امنیتی USENIX از تاریخ 9 تا 13 آگوست سال 2004 در San Diego ایالت کالیفرنیا برگزار می شود.
اهم برنامه های کنفرانس این دوره عبارتند از : 

سخنرانی افتتاحیه : "بازگشت به آینده"، توسط Wiliam Boebert 
برنامه آموزشی پیشرفته شامل : 

سیستم های تشخیص و جلوگیری از تهاجم 
برشهایی از امنیت شبکه 
کنترل امنیت شبکه با ابزارهای منبع باز(Open Source) 
پروتکلهای امنیت شبکه
معرفی مقالات شامل 22 مقاله داوری شده و 2 مقاله پوستری درباره بهترین تحقیقات اخیر. 
سخنرانی‌های دعوت شدگان شامل:

"سلاحهای هسته‌ای و تاریخچه رمزنگاری با کلید عمومی"، توسط Steve Bellovin 
"چگونه قانون بطور فزاینده تحقیقات مستقل امنیتی را محدود می‌کند؟"، توسط Cindy Cohn 
"بیولوژی چه چیزهایی درباره امنیت به ما می آموزد؟"، توسط David Evans

http://www.usenix.org/events/sec04

----------

